# Instrument Categories in Templates



## hozierschurch (May 11, 2018)

I’m interested to know what different instrument groups people use when creating templates, I can never gauge if I’m over-doing it or under-doing it (although I suppose I will ultimately learn with experience ..) 

I’m thinking more of a generic template say for adverts / stock etc if anyone is willing to share their thoughts

Strings, Ethnic, Epic Drums etc


----------



## Divico (May 13, 2018)

I seperate by instrument groups:
Strings, Brass, Woods, all of them subdivided into short and long articulations to have better control over reverb settings
Percussion is subdivided into:
Low, High, Pitched


----------



## fretti (May 13, 2018)

Strings, Brass, Woodwinds, Percussion, Choir, Synth, Band, Sounddesign and sometimes a Folder Additional if one group doesn't "offer" enough room or I want to add something completely different. Thats my usual empty template, so no actual instruments pre-loaded.

My other template is separated by each instrument section and size. So the groups listed above then again divided.
Strings e.g. in Symphony, Chamber and Solo with each including Vl1, Vl2, Violas, Celli and Basses etc. and inside into my most used articulations of the respective VI. But I always find myself to use most of the time browsing for a specific track instead of writing down an idea etc..
So I mostly use my "Empty Template" because I don't have that one specific library I "always use and no other" but always use the one that fits a specific part the best.


----------



## Divico (May 13, 2018)

Something I recently added are VCAs. Ive bought a midi controller with faders and control now a VCA for each group one for all percussion elements on for all brass (long and short) etc. Why? Because I can easily adjust my volumes and the post fader verbs this way.


----------



## fretti (May 13, 2018)

Divico said:


> Something I recently added are VCAs. Ive bought a midi controller with faders and control now a VCA for each group one for all percussion elements on for all brass (long and short) etc. Why? Because I can easily adjust my volumes and the post fader verbs this way.


That’s also something I wanted to implement someday soon.
Any tips there? Though you are on Reaper right?


----------



## Divico (May 13, 2018)

fretti said:


> That’s also something I wanted to implement someday soon.
> Any tips there? Though you are on Reaper right?


Yap Im on Reaper. My normal template looks like this:
Lets say we have a Violin 1 legato patch -> Violin Sus Bus (automated by the Strings VCA) -> Strings Bus / Reverbs
Look if your DAW allows VCA tracks if not you can just create a new track and set up parameter grouping. The new track will be master volume and the violin track has to be the slave.


----------



## fretti (May 13, 2018)

Divico said:


> Yap Im on Reaper. My normal template looks like this:
> Lets say we have a Violin 1 legato patch -> Violin Sus Bus (automated by the Strings VCA) -> Strings Bus / Reverbs
> Look if your DAW allows VCA tracks if not you can just create a new track and set up parameter grouping. The new track will be master volume and the violin track has to be the slave.


Thanks! 
Cubase (Pro) should support that I think. Always thought that might enhance my workflow but till now I was always to lazy to actually look into it
But after reading so many posts on this forum I really want to get to know what Cubase offers and what could be helpful for me(might actually switch to Reaper though next year or so as it seems to really offer unlimited possibilities for a great price)


----------



## Divico (May 13, 2018)

fretti said:


> Thanks!
> Cubase (Pro) should support that I think. Always thought that might enhance my workflow but till now I was always to lazy to actually look into it
> But after reading so many posts on this forum I really want to get to know what Cubase offers and what could be helpful for me(might actually switch to Reaper though next year or so as it seems to really offer unlimited possibilities for a great price)


Meanwhile you can test reaper for free. The evaluation copy lasts for 60 days but doesnt deactivate the program after the time has expired. It is definetly worth 60 bucks though


----------

